# Comparador de voltaje  lm311 no entrega 1 logico



## miketron (Mar 5, 2009)

Tengo un problema estoy usando un lm311 entrego los voltajes a comparar pero  no me entrega un uno logico sino una caida en el voltaje de .5v solamente ¿que pasa?  , aqui muestro mi pseudodiseño, que mas bien parece dibujo de jardin de niños  , se que estoy completamente mal  pero por lo mismo que no tengo estudios y soy un neofito no tengo la menor idea de como arreglarlo, porfavor no me manden links a datasheets o a explicaciones engorrosas ya explore si cesar la web


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 6, 2009)

miketron dijo:
			
		

> Tengo un problema estoy usando un lm311 entrego los voltajes a comparar pero  no me entrega un uno logico sino una caida en el voltaje de .5v solamente ¿que pasa?  , aqui muestro mi pseudodiseño, que mas bien parece dibujo de jardin de niños  , se que estoy completamente mal  pero por lo mismo que no tengo estudios y soy un neofito no tengo la menor idea de como arreglarlo, *porfavor no me manden links a datasheets o a explicaciones engorrosas* ya explore si cesar la web


*La solución esta en el datasheet.* 
La salida del LM311 es del tipo "Colector abierto", es decir que "pone a tierra" una corriente externa que puede provenir 
de una resistencia externa o "Algo", siempre externo al IC.
Debes agregar una resistencia entre VCC y la pata 7 que te de el estado "Alto".

Por otro lado, cualquier IC con salida bipolar solo te puede dar un estado "Alto" de aproximadamente VCC -0.7V y un estado bajo de VEE +0.7


----------



## miketron (Mar 6, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> *La solución esta en el datasheet.*
> La salida del LM311 es del tipo "Colector abierto", es decir que "pone a tierra" una corriente externa que puede provenir
> de una resistencia externa o "Algo", siempre externo al IC.
> Debes agregar una resistencia entre VCC y la pata 7 que te de el estado "Alto".
> ...



Gracias eso de la resistencia en la pata 7 funciono genial decia eso de no datasheets por que no les entiendo un comino, graxias


----------



## Zack Arevalo Moreno (May 16, 2009)

oye no se si puedas ayudarme yo utilice el lm311 para hacer un oscilador de relajación
pero no meda nada podria alguien desirme por que  tengo casi la misma con figuracion que rriva pero
 v+ y v- estan atierra una con una resistencia y la otra con un capacitor de 10x10 6 para una f=911hz


----------



## LOKY (Feb 8, 2010)

Que tal tengo un problema estoy utilizando un comparador lm311 pero este me preoduce offset a la salida ya implemente el circuito nivelador de offset propuesto en las hojas de especificaciones pero no funciona alguien que me ayude¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## radas (Feb 15, 2011)

hola, he preguntado lo mismo en otro post, a mi lo de la resistencia en la pata 7 no me funciona, de que valor la poneis???


----------



## Zps (Jul 19, 2011)

hola, estoy haciendo el mismo circuito pero alimento el lm con 12V y en la salida obtengo solo 4 como mucho*-POR*q*UE* puede ser!
gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 19, 2011)

Zps dijo:


> hola, estoy haciendo el mismo circuito pero alimento el lm con 12V y en la salida obtengo solo 4 como mucho*-POR*q*UE* puede ser!
> gracias



¿ Que esquema tienes armado ?
¿ Que resistencia le colocaste a la salida?

*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.


----------

